# California trip planning 2013



## Neil_UK

Hey everyone.

New to this board, first post - Wooooo 

Apologise if this question has already been asked, I did trail through the many pages and couldn't seem to find anything in detail on it..

So it's a long way off yet, but planning ahead early so I can get an idea of costs and schedules. I am planning to visit California in June 2013 to visit some places on my bucket list. A fair few, a few miles apart.

Places I am looking at going are:

- Disneyland 
- Universal
- Knottys Berry Farm
- Golden Gate Bridge
- Six Flags Magic Mountain
- LA/Hollywood/Chinese Theatre etc
- Venice Beach
- Las Vegas
- Grand Canyon.

Due to the vast amount of places and distance, I'll be hiring a car.

Can anyone recommend the best way round of doing this? I know obv Disneyland and Universal are in the same areas etc..
But wondering how long I need to spend in each part? Where to stay hotel wise?
Any tips?
Or other landmarks I could visit that are near to here?

Thanks in advance!!!

Neil.


----------



## AngelDisney

Hi Neil,

Universal Studio Hollywood is actually in the same area as Hollywood/Chinese Theatre. Check out the Hollywood City Pass (a discounted pass) for 4 attractions/tours at Hollywood. 
http://www.citypass.com/hollywood?m...d=6485299109&gclid=CNer4uCv5q4CFcrrKgodtw59gA

You can get to USH via subway from Chinese Theatre. 
http://www.virtualtourist.com/trave...ion-Hollywood-Public_Transportation-BR-1.html

I am planning to go to:

Huntington Beach (1.5 day for beach and whale watching)
http://www.orangecounty.net/html/coupons.html#whales

Hollywood (2.5 days for USH and Hollywood Boulevard)
You may want to check out Restaurant.com for discounted restaurant certificate. Just register with a US zipcode. I use my hotel's zipcode.
http://www.restaurant.com/

Anaheim (6 days for DL and 1 day for Seaworld, shorter travel time to San Diego from Anaheim than Hollywood) and Las Vegas (4 days with 1 day visiting Grand Canyon). I split my hotel stay between these places since I won't be driving a car. I believe Grayline offers day tour from Anaheim to LA and Venice Beach. Viator.com offers periodic discounts on Grayline tours if you sign up as a member (it's free). I saved $50 for 2 USH VIP pass for my upcoming trip this summer. http://www.viator.com/Anaheim-and-Buena-Park/d797-ttd?activities=all

Check out Anaheim coupons: http://anaheimoc.org/deals-and-discounts
Check out Las Vegas coupons: http://www.vegas4locals.com/coupons.html
Cheapest Grand Canyon Tour from LV: http://www.paradisefoundtours.com/grand-canyon-south-rim/bus/

Hope this helps you start planning. Have fun planning!


----------



## HydroGuy

Hi Neil - welcome to DISBoards! 

OK, food for thought. All opinions. Take them however you want. 

Disneyland Resort - plan to visit there for four days minimum. This will be best with five hotel nights. STAY NEAR THE RESORT. Check the links in this thread - "HydroGuy's Hotel Rule" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1199862

Univeral Studios Hollywood - 1 day - combine this with a second day for Hollywood itself so 2 days total - not sure what hotel to recommend but I would get a hotel near these for a couple nights.

Knotts Berry Farm - skip this, other better things to do with your time

Six Flags Magic Mountain - Unless you are just really into rollercoasters, skip this. 

Venice Beach - Maybe, but since it is June I would plan a few days at the beach. It depends on if you like beaches or not. SoCal water is cold. In June you can go in the water but it will be chilly. I am more familiar with the beaches in Orange County which happen to be nearer to DLR - Newport Beach and Huntington Beach are good ones. You could visit these from the same hotel where you stay at DLR. But it would be better if you want time on the beach to stay on the beach for a few days. Many choices - depends on how many days and where you want to go.

Golden Gate Bridge and San Francisco - Plan for two days minimum. Visit Fishermans Wharf. If you are a big Disney fan go to the Disney museum there.

Las Vegas - 4-5 hours from Disneyland Reosrt by car. Duration depends on how much you want to just observe vs. participate. Do you want to see shows? Gamble? Or just walk around at night to see the lights? Stay 2-3 days. 

Grand Canyon - Go to the South Rim. That will be maybe 8 hours drive from the DLR area. Stay at least two days. One idea is to stay in Williams and take the train to GC. See http://www.thetrain.com/. Did it once. Kind of fun but limits your time at the GC. Or you can stay near the GC. Or you can do both. I would lean towards not doing the train and staying nearer the GC but it depends on the visitor. If you stay near the GC there are hotels in the town just a few miles away (Tusayan) and hotels within the GC National Park (see http://www.grandcanyonlodges.com/). DO NOT MISS the awesome IMAX movie in Tusayan about the history of the GC - see http://explorethecanyon.com/

OK, things you should consider adding to your trip:

1. San Diego - beautiful beach city south of DLR by about 2 hours by car - but you can take a train there. Nice beaches and if you want 2-3 days at the beach you could do it there.

2. Yosemite and Sequoia National Park - I have been to every continent in the world except Antartica and many countries and beautiful places - but IMO Yosemite is the most beautiful place in the world. Combine it with a trip to nearby Sequoia. These are 6-8 hours away from DLR by car. Altogether maybe 4 days (3 Yosemite and 1 Sequoia). Stay in Yosemite Valley and make reservations early. See http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/where.htm. I promise you if you go to the Grand Canyon (can't miss that - I agree) and then Yosemite you will feel that Yosemite was way better in the end.

3. Big Sur - if you drive to San Francisco then use that time to stop by Yosemite and Sequoia in one direction (this is inland from the ocean) and the other direction take the coastal route of Big Sur - Highway 1.

4. Other interesting things to consider - La Brea Tar Pits, Mission San Juan Capistrano, Hearst Castle, whitewater rafting, Lake Tahoe, Santa Monica Pier plus tons of others!


OK, here is the final recommendation: Do your California touring _before_ going to DLR. Then do DLR near the end and go to the DCA park and go on the Soarin Over California ride. It will be much more meaningful to you!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Neil_UK

Thank you HyrdroGuy.. that's REALLY helpful!

We are quite big theme park/rollercoaster fans so Six Flags is definately on the list. Maybe might miss out Knottys Berry though.

RE Disneyland/Aneheim.
Is it just Disney that is around this area? 

RE Las Vegas..
Not really gamblers, just an area we want to visit. See the hotels/lights
Do you not recommend long here?

Some friends have also recommended Pebble Beach and Aclatraz.

SOO much planning! Arrrrgh!!


----------



## skiingfast

Neil_UK said:


> RE Disneyland/Aneheim.
> Is it just Disney that is around this area?
> 
> RE Las Vegas..
> Not really gamblers, just an area we want to visit. See the hotels/lights
> Do you not recommend long here?



In Anahiem it's just DLR, hotels, dining and a couple malls, and of course the city.  Though LA is continuous city for miles and miles and miles, and Anaheim is roughly in the middle.  Knotts, is about  10Km from DLR just in the next municipality.

Near San Fransisco is also California's Great America near San Jose, and Six Flags Discovery Kingdom in Valejo.  These along with Knotts have about 5 coasters each.  Magic Mountain is really the epitome of West Coast Coasters.


For Las Vegas, like Hydroguy said 2-3 days.  1 is too little 4 is too much.  Depending on your schedule something like 2 and a partial day will work great.  There is a lot to walk around and see.  Plenty of dining, and lots of shows from free to expensive.


----------



## HydroGuy

Neil_UK said:


> RE Disneyland/Aneheim.
> Is it just Disney that is around this area?


As Ski said, pretty much. But DLR is 40 miles/60 km to Hollywood and it has the appearance of once huge city from LA to DLR.



Neil_UK said:


> RE Las Vegas..
> Not really gamblers, just an area we want to visit. See the hotels/lights
> Do you not recommend long here?


Still I would take two days and maybe see at least one show. Lots of options. If you are into magic see Penn & Teller. Great show. See the Belaggio fountains at night. Some of the casinos offer free "classes" on things like how to play craps. Even if you are not into gambling it might be fun to do that and then spend $50 at a table just to play. Just an idea.

Also, there are direct flights from SNA (John Wayne airport) near DLR direct to LV so you may not need to drive it.



Neil_UK said:


> Some friends have also recommended Pebble Beach and Aclatraz.
> 
> SOO much planning! Arrrrgh!!


Pebble Beach would be along the Big Sur coastal drive I mentioned. Not much there I can think of but I am not expert on that part of California. Another cool coastal town is Monterey. A tour to Alcatraz in SF is something I have never done but I would if I had the time.


----------



## AutismMomma

If you decide to do Alcatraz in San Francisco, consider getting the City Pass. It includes unlimited Muni & Cable Car rides, plus admission to  some of SF's museums - - I love the Exploratorium, very fun place to spend an afternoon!

http://www.citypass.com/san-francisco/alcatraz
http://www.exploratorium.edu/


----------



## skiingfast

AutismMomma said:


> If you decide to do Alcatraz in San Francisco, consider getting the City Pass. It includes unlimited Muni & Cable Car rides, plus admission to  some of SF's museums - - I love the Exploratorium, very fun place to spend an afternoon!
> 
> http://www.citypass.com/san-francisco/alcatraz
> http://www.exploratorium.edu/



That's a good point about San Fransisco.  The City Pass there is excellent and covers things that you should visit one way or the other.


----------



## Caroline NZ

Hi Neil,
We are travelling in 2013 as well, but not til Sep/Oct. I can't wait.
My rough plan already is ( trip length =  4 weeks):
Arrive LAX ( from NZ) the drive to San Diego
San Diego 3-nights 
Palm Springs / Phoenix 2 nights - not sure what to do/see here yet?
Grand Canyon or nearby 2 nights
Las Vegas  3 nights - not sure what to do/see here yet?
Yosemite or nearby 2 nights
Maybe SFO 2 nights ( but we visited in 2011 so not a must see )
Monterey or nearby 1 night
Drive 17 mile beach and then down the Pacific Coast Highway to...
Pismo Beach or nearby 2 nights
Universal Studios 2 nights
Anaheim 9 nights

So kind of a big anticockwise circle starting and finishing at LAX
I am looking forward to researching thing to see & do along throughout the trip


----------



## HydroGuy

Caroline NZ said:


> Hi Neil,
> We are travelling in 2013 as well, but not til Sep/Oct. I can't wait.
> My rough plan already is ( trip length = 4 weeks):
> Arrive LAX ( from NZ) the drive to San Diego
> San Diego 3-nights
> Palm Springs / Phoenix 2 nights - not sure what to do/see here yet?
> Grand Canyon or nearby 2 nights
> Las Vegas 3 nights - not sure what to do/see here yet?
> Yosemite or nearby 2 nights
> Maybe SFO 2 nights ( but we visited in 2011 so not a must see )
> Monterey or nearby 1 night
> Drive 17 mile beach and then down the Pacific Coast Highway to...
> Pismo Beach or nearby 2 nights
> Universal Studios 2 nights
> Anaheim 9 nights
> 
> So kind of a big anticockwise circle starting and finishing at LAX
> I am looking forward to researching thing to see & do along throughout the trip


LOL, your plan looks great and coincidentally follows almost exactly what I recommended to Neil a few days ago!


----------



## ddwlms

Oh this thread is so awesome!  We are taking a road trip thru CA as well in June 2013.  San Francisco will be our first stop, but since we visit there often we will probably just spend one day, seeing Alcatraz and Pier 39.  If it was up to me we would visit the Golden Gate Park (lots of stuff to do there:  Academy of Science, Japanese Tea Garden, De Young Museum, Botanical Garden) and/or the Exploratorium, but I have to compromise.

Were not set in stone yet, but the tentative plan is to visit:

Winchester Mystery House in San Jose
Monterey  probably go the aquarium
17-Mile Dr in Pebble Beach
Hearst Castle in San Simeon
Definitely Solvang!
Hollywood (2 days, one for Universal, and one for Hollywood)

Wed like to visit the ocean a couple of times.  San Diego for absolute certain, and before that where ever it fits in, maybe Pismo Beach or Santa Barbara.  

San Diego for a couple of days.

And now, much thanx to Hydroguy, I'm going to add Yosemite to the list.  And maybe Newport Beach.    

(Since I cannot imagine going to DL for any less than 3 days, that may actually not be one or our stops.   I know, it seems shameful.)


----------



## splash5

If you are going to be visiting Alcatraz in San Francisco, I recommend that you order tickets online at least a couple months in advance.  We were there in the summer and couldn't get tickets for the island any sooner than 3 weeks out.  Sadly, we missed out.


----------



## cyclenut

All of the advice here is very sound, but I wouldn't count KNott's out completely.l  There is one of the best wooden roller coasters around called Ghost Rider.  There is also the classic Montezooma's Revenge and Xcelerator.  Those three coasters are worth the trip if you are a coaster enthusiast.  Each has something unique to offer.  They also have a couple of newer ones called the Silver Bullet and something that draws a lot of crowds called the Pony Express.  The Sierra Sidewinder is different too as it is a traditional coaster but the cars spin individually.  Don't get me wrong, Knott's does not compare to Six Flags Magic Mountain for coasters.  Nothing tops that, but they do have these rides that I don't think you'll find many other places.  Plus, they have Snoopy and the gang.  

Knott's is the original SoCal theme park and it shows, in both good ways and sometimes bad.  However, they have a new park head over there that is making substantial improvements to the place.  I still think it is worth a visit.


----------



## Neil_UK

cheers Cyclenut..

I do like my coasters a fair bit..  not as much as I used to be, but I remember seeing Ghost Rider on a programne. Maybe I will go there after all!

Going on the places I want to see, do people think I can do this all in a 2 week trip?


----------



## HydroGuy

cyclenut said:


> All of the advice here is very sound, but I wouldn't count KNott's out completely.l There is one of the best wooden roller coasters around called Ghost Rider. There is also the classic Montezooma's Revenge and Xcelerator. Those three coasters are worth the trip if you are a coaster enthusiast. Each has something unique to offer. They also have a couple of newer ones called the Silver Bullet and something that draws a lot of crowds called the Pony Express. The Sierra Sidewinder is different too as it is a traditional coaster but the cars spin individually. Don't get me wrong, Knott's does not compare to Six Flags Magic Mountain for coasters. Nothing tops that, but they do have these rides that I don't think you'll find many other places. Plus, they have Snoopy and the gang.
> 
> Knott's is the original SoCal theme park and it shows, in both good ways and sometimes bad. However, they have a new park head over there that is making substantial improvements to the place. I still think it is worth a visit.


Fair comment, but in context I was not dropping Knotts as being not worth it at all. I was dropping it in that IMO there are other things more worth seeing than Knotts. The OP only has so much time. I think it is a shame when out-of-staters come to California and spend all or most of their time a theme parks.


----------



## TwingleMum

HydroGuy said:


> Venice Beach - Maybe, but since it is June I would plan a few days at the beach. It depends on if you like beaches or not. SoCal water is cold. In June you can go in the water but it will be chilly. I am more familiar with the beaches in Orange County which happen to be nearer to DLR - Newport Beach and Huntington Beach are good ones. You could visit these from the same hotel where you stay at DLR. But it would be better if you want time on the beach to stay on the beach for a few days. Many choices - depends on how many days and where you want to go.
> 
> 
> OK, things you should consider adding to your trip:
> 
> 1. San Diego - beautiful beach city south of DLR by about 2 hours by car - but you can take a train there. Nice beaches and if you want 2-3 days at the beach you could do it there.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



HI Hydroguy where would you recommend a family to go for a beach day near DL?? We are from the Right Coast and live right by the beach. I thought the kids would have fun going to 'the other' ocean. The kids can swim pretty well but I would not want anything too crazy (rip tides, heavy surf etc..) I would have thought the water would be warm in So Cal. We are going in Aug so hopefully it will be a little warmer Thx for all your help to all of us Dis'ers.


----------



## HydroGuy

> Originally Posted by *HydroGuy*
> 
> 
> 
> _Venice Beach - Maybe, but since it is June I would plan a few days at the beach. It depends on if you like beaches or not. SoCal water is cold. In June you can go in the water but it will be chilly. I am more familiar with the beaches in Orange County which happen to be nearer to DLR - Newport Beach and Huntington Beach are good ones. You could visit these from the same hotel where you stay at DLR. But it would be better if you want time on the beach to stay on the beach for a few days. Many choices - depends on how many days and where you want to go._
> 
> 
> _OK, things you should consider adding to your trip:_
> 
> _1. San Diego - beautiful beach city south of DLR by about 2 hours by car - but you can take a train there. Nice beaches and if you want 2-3 days at the beach you could do it there._
> 
> 
> _Hope that helps! _


. 


TwingleMum said:


> HI Hydroguy where would you recommend a family to go for a beach day near DL?? We are from the Right Coast and live right by the beach. I thought the kids would have fun going to 'the other' ocean. The kids can swim pretty well but I would not want anything too crazy (rip tides, heavy surf etc..) I would have thought the water would be warm in So Cal. We are going in Aug so hopefully it will be a little warmer Thx for all your help to all of us Dis'ers.


As I said, Newport Beach or Huntington Beach.  But anywhere you go you need to watch your kids close.


----------



## skiingfast

TwingleMum said:


> HI Hydroguy where would you recommend a family to go for a beach day near DL?? We are from the Right Coast and live right by the beach. I thought the kids would have fun going to 'the other' ocean. The kids can swim pretty well but I would not want anything too crazy (rip tides, heavy surf etc..) I would have thought the water would be warm in So Cal. We are going in Aug so hopefully it will be a little warmer Thx for all your help to all of us Dis'ers.



Any of the three beaches mentioned above should be fine, though I would stay closer to the Pier in Santa Monica at Venice.  It's bound to be colder, because the ocean current comes from the colder north, versus in the east where your current is coming from the equator.  Try walking out on one of the peirs and watching surfers.


----------



## Neil_UK

Hey guys,

Thanks to everyone for their feedback and ideas..
Still looking into everything so I still need a little bit of help.

We have decided that the best way round of doing our trip is in 3 parts in the following order:
- Fly to SFO
- Travel to LA
- Drive to Las Vegas

Travel between SFO and LA:
Can anyone suggest if it would be better to drive or fly?
I didn't realise it was around 7 hours drive. Is there anywhere in the middle that is worth visitiing? So we could drive in two journeys?
Or would you say just fly and save time?

Disney area:
Someone mentione before allow 5 days here.
Is this really needed? I'm not very clued up on DLC, is it just Disneyland Park and California Adventure that are the main highlights?
Could we squeeze this down to any less time?

Chhhhhheeeeeers guys


----------



## DisneylandForever

Neil_UK said:


> Travel between SFO and LA:
> Can anyone suggest if it would be better to drive or fly?
> I didn't realise it was around 7 hours drive. Is there anywhere in the middle that is worth visitiing? So we could drive in two journeys?
> Or would you say just fly and save time?



It's about a 6 hour drive if you take I5, which is the faster route because not only is it more direct, but there is _nothing_ to see along the way.

If you take Highway 101 it's a much prettier drive, with places to visit. Some of the more touristy things are: Hearst Castle (off Highway 1), a cute little Danish town called Solvang (although you probably don't need to travel all the way to California to see European culture  ), towns like Morro Bay,  Monterey, Santa Cruz. And you already mentioned Pebble Beach. 

If you decide to fly, you can get pretty cheap flights from SFO to LAX via Southwest, American, United, Virgin, etc. It takes less than 90 minutes gate to gate.

While you're in San Francisco, try to visit the Walt Disney Family Museum in the Presidio. As a Disney fan that's _way_ more worth doing than Alcatraz, IMO.



Neil_UK said:


> Disney area:
> Someone mentione before allow 5 days here.
> Is this really needed? I'm not very clued up on DLC, is it just Disneyland Park and California Adventure that are the main highlights?
> Could we squeeze this down to any less time?



You can definitely squeeze that down. It all depends on your pace. On my Eurotrip I had 4 days set aside for London but saw everything on my list in 1.5 days. Of course I could have found more things to do in the remaining 2.5 days, but I opted to head out and see the next place! That said, you could do 2 days in Disneyland and 1 in DCA and be just fine.


----------



## HydroGuy

Neil_UK said:


> Travel between SFO and LA:
> Can anyone suggest if it would be better to drive or fly?
> I didn't realise it was around 7 hours drive. Is there anywhere in the middle that is worth visitiing? So we could drive in two journeys?
> Or would you say just fly and save time?


If you do not want to see anything along the way, then fly. is there anything  between? Yes, I gave a long list in my first post - among them the most beautiful place int he whole world - Yosemite National Park - and the largest living things int he whole world - in Sequioa National Park. These are mostly on the way between SoCal and SF.




Neil_UK said:


> Disney area:
> Someone mentione before allow 5 days here.
> Is this really needed? I'm not very clued up on DLC, is it just Disneyland Park and California Adventure that are the main highlights?
> Could we squeeze this down to any less time?
> 
> Chhhhhheeeeeers guys


Five days is not needed at DLR. Four days will allow you to feel like you had a solid visit of the whole resort. Three days is fine also, but you will feel like you did not really have enough time. But heck, three days at DLR is great!

Not sure what you mean be "DLC"?


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, Neil!

I moved this thread over to the California & the West forum.  I have not read everyone's posts - just kind of skimmed over a few of them before I moved the thread - so I may be repeating what you've already been told.

I can't speak about the Northern California or Las Vegas portions of the trip, but I can definitely give input about the Southern California segment!


Disneyland is nowhere near Universal Studios (probably about 1 hour apart by car, and that's the minimum - more like one hour, 15 minutes).  They are in two totally different counties, with Anaheim/Disney being in Orange County and Universal Studios/Universal City being part of Los Angeles County.

Knott's Berry Farm is also part of Orange County, as are Newport Beach, Huntington Beach, Laguna Beach, etc.  

Six Flags/Magic Mountain is way out in Valencia - far away from everything and totally inconvenient!

Knott's (In Buena Park) and Disneyland are relatively close together by car, but more than a few minutes away from each other.

Universal Studios and Hollywood Boulevard are relatively close together by car, but it's still a bit of a drive (maybe 15-20 minutes or so) to get to Universal City.


You could feasibly do L.A./Hollywood and Venice Beach on the same day.  You could maybe drive from Hollywood to Santa Monica, perhaps, and see the famous Santa Monica Pier (if that interests you) and then over to Venice Beach.  


Some other suggestions:

You could visit the (Original) Farmers Market & The Grove (they are adjacent to each other, at the corner of Third Street and Fairfax) in L.A. - which are both great places to eat, and also places where you can often see celebrities strolling around.

There's also the Los Angeles County Museum of Art (LACMA) and the La Brea Tar Pits - which are adjacent to each other.  They are within a few minutes of Farmers Market and The Grove, by car.



Another suggestion is Long Beach - which is kind of in between L.A./Hollywood and Anaheim/Disneyland (but it's part of L.A. County).  It's maybe 20 minutes by car from Anaheim, and 25 minutes from Hollywood/Beverly Hills.  

In Long Beach you can visit the Queen Mary, the Long Beach Aquarium, and perhaps hop on the Catalina Express for a day trip over to the beautiful Avalon/Catalina Island (which is my other favorite place in Southern California besides Disneyland!) for some buffalo sightings, flying fish tours, dolphin tours - or maybe just a ride in a golf cart for a few hours.



Anyway, good luck with your planning!  Have fun!


----------



## fortwildernessishome

HydroGuy said:


> 2. Yosemite and Sequoia National Park - I have been to every continent in the world except Antartica and many countries and beautiful places - but IMO Yosemite is the most beautiful place in the world. Combine it with a trip to nearby Sequoia. These are 6-8 hours away from DLR by car. Altogether maybe 4 days (3 Yosemite and 1 Sequoia). Stay in Yosemite Valley and make reservations early. See http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/where.htm. I promise you if you go to the Grand Canyon (can't miss that - I agree) and then Yosemite you will feel that Yosemite was way better in the end.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



 I just have to say that I am in total agreement about Yosemite!!!! I also think that Yosemite is the most beautiful place in the world. I had seen pictures before we went, but was completely blown away when we visited two years ago and I saw the sights in person. We loved it so much we are going back this summer. We also loved Sequoia and are going back there as well! We have also been to the Grand Canyon and while that was AMAZING for sure, there is NOTHING like Yosemite!!


----------



## CPT Tripss

Hi Neil . . . can you arrange your flights from the UK to either SFO and then return to the UK from LAS?  That could save you a lot of driving in your two weeks.

Or consider just doing California . . . SF, drive south along the coast, LA area, drive back to SF via Yosemite.  

Have you plugged your prefered places to visit into Mapquest.com (or similar)?  It seems like you plan on spending a lot of time on the road.


----------



## Neil_UK

CPT Tripss said:


> Hi Neil . . . can you arrange your flights from the UK to either SFO and then return to the UK from LAS?  That could save you a lot of driving in your two weeks.
> 
> Or consider just doing California . . . SF, drive south along the coast, LA area, drive back to SF via Yosemite.
> 
> Have you plugged your prefered places to visit into Mapquest.com (or similar)?  It seems like you plan on spending a lot of time on the road.



that's pretty much the plan
we are defnately going to fly into San Francisco, and fly home from Las Vegas. Just still undecided as to whether we will drive or fly between SF and LA. It's more likely that we will fly. We definately want to drive between LA and Vegas though.

I have indeed put the plan on Mapquest.. I know what you mean about a lot of driving. We just want to experiance the drive if it's worth it. Looking at the San Francisco area I don't think we will need a car.
But we will definately hire a car whilst we are in LA.

Thanks to everyone else for the input about places to visit. 
We are definately considering Yosemite.
Still planning to do Six Flags as I am quite a rollercoaster fan!
The Disney Musuem is also now on the list, as well as Alcatraz.
Santa Monica Pier also sounds like a good one too!


----------



## Neil_UK

Hellooo..

Sorry to keep bringing this one up.. Still planning away

Just nailing down the first part of my trip around San Francisco.
Can anyone please recommend how many days I will need there for what I'll be doing?

Planning on seeing Alcatraz, Fisherman's Wharf area, Disney Musuem, and Golden Gate Bridge.

Would there be a day where I can squeeze in two places? Or will all of the above need two days each?


----------



## DisneylandForever

Neil_UK said:


> Just nailing down the first part of my trip around San Francisco. Can anyone please recommend how many days I will need there for what I'll be doing?
> 
> Planning on seeing Alcatraz, Fisherman's Wharf area, Disney Musuem, and Golden Gate Bridge.



If that's all you plan on seeing in SF, you wouldn't need more than 2 days. See below.



Neil_UK said:


> Would there be a day where I can squeeze in two places? Or will all of the above need two days each?



You can definitely pull "two-fers" here thanks to the proximity of the places you've chosen. 

*1) Alcatraz and Fisherman's Wharf:* The Wharf area is mostly shopping, with a few attractions and overpriced restaurants mixed in. The seafood is great but expect to pay a little more. So basically you can go at your own pace here. You can do the whole Wharf in an hour or two, or meander all day. And you catch the ferry to Alcatraz _in_ Fisherman's Wharf, so that works out nicely.

_Side note_--If you do Alcatraz and Fisherman's Wharf/Pier 39 and still have time leftover, walk just past the Wharf down to Ghiradelli Square. Best chocolate this side of the Atlantic.   Really good ice cream shop there as well.

*2) Disney Museum and Golden Gate Bridge:* These can easily be done in one day. I actually volunteer at the Museum (if I'm there when you are be sure to say hello!), and we usually tell people around 2 hours for the casual visitor, and at least 4 for the hardcore Disney fan. But even if you were super hardcore, it still closes at 6pm. 

The Golden Gate is pretty much right behind the museum. Check out this photo. That said, I wouldn't walk there. But if you have a car, it's like 3 minutes away.

And if you do have a car, the Museum is not far from here. 

If you have any more San Fran questions, post away!


----------



## Neil_UK

Thank you soooo much for that, that's really helpful!
Looks like phase 1 of the trip is pretty much planned 

We are not going to have a car whilst in this area, so getting to/from the musuem and the bridge will be local transport/taxi.

We are going to walk the bridge - I've overheard some nice gardens at one side of the bridge, good for photos and views of the bridge. Do you know anything about this?
How long do you reckon we'd need to the bridge?

That windy road looks pretty awesome, might have to try and get some snaps of that!!

Thanks again.. I know it's such a long way off but I'll be updating things here nearer the time Imagine, so if you are still working there next year I'll be sure to let you know and say hi!!


----------



## DisneylandForever

Neil_UK said:


> Thank you soooo much for that, that's really helpful!



My pleasure. I live in SF so it's definitely not a big deal.



> We are not going to have a car whilst in this area, so getting to/from the musuem and the bridge will be local transport/taxi.
> 
> We are going to walk the bridge - I've overheard some nice gardens at one side of the bridge, good for photos and views of the bridge. Do you know anything about this?
> How long do you reckon we'd need to the bridge?



Okay. There is a path to the bridge. It's about 20 or 30 minutes on foot. Yeah the area you're referring to is where the main parking lot is. There's a statue of the Bridge's chief designer, Joseph Strauss. There's also a sample of a cable span on display, with a few fascinating factoids on a sign above it. There's a coffee shop and a gift shop, and on the walkway to the Bridge itself, a nice little section that is well landscaped. 

Um, not _too_ long. Sometimes it can be pretty windy up there, so have a good jacket. You have the option to walk across the entire Bridge if you want. There are plenty of photo ops while up there. Just be careful of cyclists. When I take any out of town visitors to the GG we usually stay about an hour or so. Maybe two if you want to walk across the entire span. 



> That windy road looks pretty awesome, might have to try and get some snaps of that!!
> 
> Thanks again.. I know it's such a long way off but I'll be updating things here nearer the time Imagine, so if you are still working there next year I'll be sure to let you know and say hi!!



If you make it to the crooked section of Lombard street, there is a walkway there as well. It's pretty cool, and in between Fisherman's Wharf and the Disney Museum.

Sure thing! Any time you have questions just post them. And, cool! Just look for the tall goofy guy who looks like the dude in my avatar.


----------



## Nahanni

I hope you don't mind me inserting a question here - I think it may help OP as well.

Does anyone know of any discounted one way car rentals from SFO to LAX or San Diego?  I priced a minvan over $1500 for 2 weeks.


----------



## tessieg

About car rentals, I think the clue is to book early. We are traveling in June, with a minivan from SFO TO SAN. We booked it for $950 about 5 months ago. I thought I would continue to look and find a better rate. However, prices have only gone up and up. The cheapest I have seen since is $1500. I am very grateful I booked when I did!!!! You have nothing to lose as almost all reservations can be canceled without penalty.

As for CA itineraries, here is ours:
Day 1 - San Francisco: flying in early and then Muir Woods, Fisherman's Wharf
Day 2-San Fran: Alcatraz, Lombard St, Alamo Square, Chinatown, cable car museum
Day 3-am: Golden Gate Park( Japanese Tea Gardens, botanical gardens), then drive to Yosemite and spending afternoon/evening on valley floor
Day 4- Yosemite
Day 5- Monterey. Arrive by noon and see Monterey Aquarium, evening and dinner on Cannery Row
Day 6- 17 mile drive along Pebble Beach. Then drive to San Simeon for Hearst Castle tour. Stay overnight nearby.
Day 7- Elephant Seal Rookery near Cambria. Then spending rest of day/ night at Jalama State Park in a cabin within the park--beach day.
Day 8- Santa Barbara(mission, courthouse, etc) and drive into Hollywood.
Day 9- La Brea Tar Pits, Grauman's, Walk of Fame, El Capitan,maybe Cirque Du Soleil "Iris," etc.
Day 10- Head to Anaheim. Downtown Disney. Character dinner. Early to bed!
Day 11, 12, 13- Disneyland and DCA
Day 14- San Diego: USS Midway, Cabrillo Monument/tide pools.
Day 15- San Diego Zoo
Day 16- Sea World
Day 17- Old Town San Diego and then fly home late in day

It will be busy and we will be exhausted when it is all done, but we have never been to CA and we are excited to get a taste of so many beautiful spots!

Good luck with the trip planning! This has taken a lot of time to research so many spots and make all the plans/reservations!

Tessie


----------



## Neil_UK

Sounds like an action packed trip, someone's gonna need a rest when they get home! I inagine mine will be the same.

The first part of my trip to San Francisco is looking good..
2 days spending time visiting Alcatraz, Disney Museum, Fisherman's Wharf and Golden Gate Bridge.
Then will catch a flight down to Los Angeles.

Need a little help on my time in LA/Hollywood now..
Not sure how much time I need in each place.
For definate, looking on visiting the following:

- Santa Monica Pier/Venice Beach 
(I noticed these are near to each other, can we combine in one day?)
- Universal Studios
- Chinese Theatre/LA/Hollywood sign/area etc
(Really unsure how much time here?!)
- Six Flags Magic Mountain.. just thinking day trip here.

Any ideas anyone?
Any other landmarks that could be squeezed in that are close by?


----------



## msheriffm

Yosemite would be at the top of my northern California list.  I camp there every year.  If you want to stay in the Valley of Yosemite (where most of the sightseeing is located) you will need to book reservations the minute literally that they are posted.  Check the website for information.  If you do not stay on the floor be careful because many places advertise -- miles to Yosemite but that is just to the gates and the floor is about an hour longer drive.  If you are in SF you might see what kind of day trip to Yosemite a bus company offers.  It is about a 5 hour drive.  

Also I would recommend Muir Woods (redwood forest park) near SF.


----------



## AliciaG

We should definitely keep this thread up to use for our trip planning, etc! We are doing the trip mid July 2013. I'm originally from SoCal, but we moved to the Pacific Northwest before I was a teenager. I'm a true cali girl in my heart though!  Did the road trip from here (Portland, OR) to Disneyland in summer 2010. Disneyland/Universal Studios/Huntington Beach for 7 days. Jelly belly factory and the Redwoods on the way back up. This year for spring break, we did Disney World for the first time. Spent 12 amazing days in Florida exploring. So fun.

On the agenda for Summer 2013: San Diego (3 days), Huntington Beach, Long Beach, Possibly Knott's (I grew up going there), Six Flags, Santa Monica Pier, San Fran (1.5 days), a day (mainly for me, lol) in wine country, probably Sonoma (yes, the kids will be with us, but they will be 11 and 14), and the Oregon coast back up. 

As for your trip to Vegas. 3 days at least. So much to do and see. We were married there almost 15 years ago. Been back about 6 times since.But, will never forget the first time. With barely any gambling, we still didn't see everything so went back our first anniversary. Happy to answer any questions!


----------



## skyway

When you're in Hollywood take the tour at the Kodak Theater. It's not very long, but it's interesting.
At Griffith Park you can visit the observatory. There's good views of the Hollywood sign from there. Also there's Bronson caves which has been used in filming. It was used in the 1960's Batman show & movie as the exterior of the batcave.
To get a good look at aviation history in southern California, go to the Flight Path Learning Center Museum next to LAX.


----------



## WiganTony

Just to say Hi - we are also planning on a West Coast trip in 2013, visiting San Fancisco, taking the Pacific Coast Highway with a stopover for a few days before hitting LA and Disney/Universal, finishing off with San Diego. Have already made note of the suggestions made by others - extremely helpful.


----------



## rtfelt

I would drive down through CA and fly to Vegas.  There are so many things to see on the way from SF to LA and there is NOTHING between DLR and Vegas to see but dessert (a one way flight from LA to Vegas can be as low as $39 on Jetblue--that's what it is right now).

I also add my vote to all the others--SEE YOSEMITE.  Coming to CA from the UK and not seeing Yosemite is like a Californian going to the UK and not seeing London.

3 days is just fine for DLR--especially with a hopper.  Unless you're really into the expensive Vegas shows, 2 days should be enough here.  Treasure Island resort also has an outdoor, nightime, free pirate show.


----------



## WiganTony

Just to add to my previous post, our tentative plans are:

Travel UK to SFO (4 nights) - 3 full days in San Francisco 
Drive along PCH to Pismo Beach (4 nights) - fancy a few days rest/chilling. We did similar last year when we stayed at Ogunquit (ME) between our stays in NY and Boston and really enjoyed the quiet pace of life.
Drive to Anaheim area (5 nights) - 3 days DLR, plan to visit Universal at weekend when traffic is hopefully quieter, and possibly a day at one of the beaches or a tour around LA)
Drive to San Diego (3 nights) - planning a day at Seaworld and possibly a day at the Zoo
Return to UK from San Diego or LAX.

Fingers crossed this will give us a nice compromise between sightseeing/theme parks and some chilling time


----------



## kymom99

For the Vegas part of your trip, may I suggest the Beatles Love show? It is a Cirque du Soliel show and it is FABULOUS! I believe it is in the Mirage.


----------



## viaggiamo

Hi
Great thread, heaps of info here!

We are coming from Australia and have four weeks planned in the West.
We have two small children aged 3 and 5 so we like to travel slower and explore a bit rather than just cross main attractions off a list...

Fly to LA
have 7 nights in Anaheim see Disney and visit LA shopping outlets one day.

pick up hire car and drive to Santa Barbara (2 nights)
drive to Cambria (2 nights); see Hearst castle and have some beach time
drive to Monterey (2 nights) aquarium, pebble beach and surrounds

drive to San Francisco (8 nights); explore the city

fly to Las Vegas (5 nights); DH has a conference

LA (1 night) not sure here whether to stay in LA and see grove, farmers markets etc or stay in Santa Monica.

C


----------



## kcmom25

We are just beginning to plan our trip from TX to CA, we will be driving and looking at all of your suggestions is great! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## WiganTony

How's the planning going?

We're halfway there having managed to book our outbound flights using Avios. We had a slight change of plan so we are visiting NY for four nights, then flying on to San Francisco  - just waiting for three seats to become available for our return!!

Revised planned itinerary now:

Travel UK to JFK - 4 nights in NY
Fly JFK to SFO - 3 full days in San Francisco 
Drive down to Anaheim, possibly an overnight stop halfway.
Anaheim area (4 or 5 nights) - 3 days DLR, plan to visit Universal at weekend when traffic is hopefully quieter
Move to a beach location to chill out for 4 or 5 nights - fit in a trip to Seaworld
Return to UK from San Diego or LAX.


----------



## NLD

Anyone still reading? Planning? We're doing a week in CA in June. Plan right now is:

Day 1: Fly into Las Vegas,  drive to Death Valley, one night Death Valley
Day 2: Drive up eastern Sierras, one night Mammoth Lakes
Day 3: See Mono Lake, enter Yosemite via Tioga Pass, spend the day exploring along Tioga Rd as we make our way to the southern end of the park to check in at Wawona Hotel (sleeping there four nights)
Day 4: Yosemite
Day 5: Yosemite
Day 6: Yosemite
Day 7: check out of Wawona, drive to Monterey, explore, sleep in Monterey
Day 8: Monterey Aquarium, Point Lobos, sleep in Monterey
Day 9: Drive to airport (hoping for SJC but maybe SFO) and fly home


----------



## WiganTony

Change of plan yet again!!! Now looking at:

Travel UK to NY (4 nights) - no doubt shopping will be on the agenda for the two ladies!
Travel NY to LAX (Business) then drive down to San Diego for 4 nights. Hoping to stay by the coast and fit in a visit to Seaworld and the city.
Drive back to Anaheim for 7 nights with a bit of Disney thrown in
Travel back to NY - Business for the two ladies, economy for myself  but hoping to get an upgrade .
Following day NY to UK on the daytime BA flight


----------



## Maleficent59

Have you considered visiting the San Diego Zoo and Balboa Park while in San Diego? You can easily spend a couple of days there. 

We have many friends from the UK and shopping is always on the agenda! You can plan visits to several outlet malls (i.e., Ontario Mills, Cabazon, Carlsbad Premium Outlets) just from Anaheim to San Diego.  I don't know which part of NY you're visiting, but my favorite outlet there is Woodbury Commons which is about an hour or so north of Manhattan. 

Have fun visiting and planning!


----------



## Maleficent59

viaggiamo said:


> Hi
> Great thread, heaps of info here!
> 
> We are coming from Australia and have four weeks planned in the West.
> We have two small children aged 3 and 5 so we like to travel slower and explore a bit rather than just cross main attractions off a list...
> 
> Fly to LA
> have 7 nights in Anaheim see Disney and visit LA shopping outlets one day.
> 
> pick up hire car and drive to Santa Barbara (2 nights)
> drive to Cambria (2 nights); see Hearst castle and have some beach time
> drive to Monterey (2 nights) aquarium, pebble beach and surrounds
> 
> drive to San Francisco (8 nights); explore the city
> 
> fly to Las Vegas (5 nights); DH has a conference
> 
> LA (1 night) not sure here whether to stay in LA and see grove, farmers markets etc or stay in Santa Monica.
> 
> C



Some places to consider for your visit to LA: visit the beaches in Orange County (Newport and Huntington), the Hollywood Area, walk up/down Rodeo Drive, drive around Beverly Hills, and of course, enjoy Disneyland. If you're driving from SoCal to NorCal, Gilroy Premium Outlet is on your way up (Monterey to SF). There are several outlets in NorCal - Gilroy, Napa, Petaluma, and Vacaville and Las Vegas is home to several outlet malls. Pick a couple of the larger malls - they have similar stores.

My daughter was not all that impressed with Hearst Castle when she was younger. However, she did enjoy Point Lobos, Pebble Beach, Carmel, and Monterey. The Aquarium is not to be missed! Also, we did a whale watching excursion this past summer in Monterey and LOVED it! It was spectacular! Consider stopping in Santa Cruz on the way up as the Boardwalk is really fun!


----------



## WiganTony

Maleficent59 said:


> Have you considered visiting the San Diego Zoo and Balboa Park while in San Diego? You can easily spend a couple of days there.
> 
> We have many friends from the UK and shopping is always on the agenda! You can plan visits to several outlet malls (i.e., Ontario Mills, Cabazon, Carlsbad Premium Outlets) just from Anaheim to San Diego.  I don't know which part of NY you're visiting, but my favorite outlet there is Woodbury Commons which is about an hour or so north of Manhattan.
> 
> Have fun visiting and planning!



Think I'll keep this post away from the Ladies eyes - shopping   

We are looking at visiting Seaworld and hopefully the Zoo when we arrive, but also hoping for a day ot two just chilling out around the pool or on the beach.


----------



## WiganTony

Time marches on. We've booked our accommodation in San Diego (Best Western Plus Island Palms Hotel & Marina) and in Anaheim (Howard Johnson Plaza Hotel near to Disneyland). Just waiting for some (hopefully!!) resaonable hotel prices for our four nights in New York now.

The only downside is that as we are travelling from San Diego to Anaheim on a Friday, it looks as if to avoid the traffic we will need to leave mid-morning so a stop at Carlsbad Premium Outlets could well be on the cards..........


----------



## budafam

Love this thread!  My sister just contacted me last night about booking a trip for her and her husband in May to see California.  She had a tour picked out on Yahoo but it was only going to allow 1 day to see all of San Francisco and I thought it was horribly rushed so now I'm trying to do some research and plan the trip myself.  

They do not want to rent a car which is making it kind of difficult to figure out how to get from Point A to Point B.  I was thinking of having them fly into San Francisco and getting a hotel there.  I found simple tours that you can pick and choose what you want to do and they'll pick you right up from your hotel.  I thought 2 nights in San Fran and then go back to the airport to fly to LA and get the shuttle to a Disneyland resort then they could take advantage of the tours offered through DLR with transportation included.

How would this sound?  Simple enough?  Is there an easier way or am I overthinking it?  I'm completely unfamiliar with California.. never been.


----------



## taaren

budafam said:


> Love this thread!  My sister just contacted me last night about booking a trip for her and her husband in May to see California.  She had a tour picked out on Yahoo but it was only going to allow 1 day to see all of San Francisco and I thought it was horribly rushed so now I'm trying to do some research and plan the trip myself.
> 
> They do not want to rent a car which is making it kind of difficult to figure out how to get from Point A to Point B.  I was thinking of having them fly into San Francisco and getting a hotel there.  I found simple tours that you can pick and choose what you want to do and they'll pick you right up from your hotel.  I thought 2 nights in San Fran and then go back to the airport to fly to LA and get the shuttle to a Disneyland resort then they could take advantage of the tours offered through DLR with transportation included.
> 
> How would this sound?  Simple enough?  Is there an easier way or am I overthinking it?  I'm completely unfamiliar with California.. never been.


It does sound simple, flying into SFO is great and in SF you don't want a car anyways ... I live here in East Bay and refuse to drive into SF, always use public transportation. The Bay Area Rapid Transit system connects to the SF airport terminal, so getting to their hotel in SF should be easy.
The only thing I would change is see if they could fly to Orange County or maybe even Long Beach instead of LAX (SNA is my favorite). Then the shuttle to DLR is shorter, less trafffic, etc.


----------



## TheDisneyPrep

Thank you, all, for this great information! My husband and I weren't able to do our honeymoon right away - and have a wedding in Sonoma in July 2015.  We will be making that trip into our Honeymoon.

I would love to start in Anaheim/LA Area and then drive UP the coast to end our stay in Sonoma.  

I love the suggestions here - especially Yosemite.  

Looking forward to planning our trip!


----------

